# Utility fees dubai motor city



## ak837 (Nov 5, 2011)

I, I'm interested in renting a 3 bedroom apartment in motor city and I was wondering if any one can help me get an idea of the approximate utility charges I shall expect ( including emicool fees, emicool consumption and dewa)..also are those apartments subject to the annual municipality fees (i.e 5% of annual rent)? Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope moderators do not object on this link
just write dubai motor city...... DMC community in google:
Dubai Motor City Community • View topic - Emicool charges for Green Community townhouses


----------

